# Nicknames your town has given you.



## Kyel (Jun 22, 2011)

I've gone though some like
"Special K"
"K-man"
etc


j/w if anyone ever got something like


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 22, 2011)

She must have done that. You can tell the animals what you want them to call you if they propose a nickname.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 22, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> She must have done that. You can tell the animals what you want them to call you if they propose a nickname.


 
This is true, but my first guess was that someone hacked their acww and wi-fi'd with her.

As my last days with a Wii and ACCF, I made all the townsfolk call me the N word :3


----------



## Yokie (Jun 22, 2011)

The game card could have been already used by someone who was having a fun time with the nicknames.

In my ACCF town they call me either bro, master, fatass or big bro.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 22, 2011)

or she played with a friend who had a few pottymouth villagers

either way, lol @ them blaming nintendo for it


----------



## MasterC (Jun 22, 2011)

On ACCF, I had gone by the nickname of Dr. M.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 22, 2011)

Master, boss, A-boss are nicknames I told them to say. They thought of A-rock and some other lame ones.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 22, 2011)

N-Dog.......:/


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 22, 2011)

They've given me (or suggested) names like J-bot, cupcake, old dog, shorty, and pop star. That's all I can think of at the moment. Generally I dislike the nicknames they suggest, although J-bot was okay.


----------



## Silently (Jun 23, 2011)

A very rude bear in my town calls me a Butt Sl*t.


----------



## rafren (Jun 23, 2011)

Only memorable one was "homeslice." :/


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 23, 2011)

They thought of Sparkles! I liked it.


----------



## Brad (Jun 23, 2011)

B-Pie.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 23, 2011)

kaaarl. said:


> They thought of Sparkles! I liked it.


 
Yeah, sparkles was one of mine, but not a favorite at all.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 26, 2011)

ok obviously she did it, because if Whitney said she thinks calling someone that is pretty harsh.
Whitney very clearly didn't come up with it, trust me iv'e had this game for a LONG time, this girl is too immature.
names iv'e been called: T bunny, Sparkles,  and the rest are even more embarrassing to mention


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 26, 2011)

No Neighbor called me any rude stuff but Sizzly C is my fave nickname


----------



## cggraham3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lamb. Dora asked me if I liked it and to be friendly I said yes. Probably going to regret that decision.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 26, 2011)

Sugar C is the only one I can remember.


----------



## Freya123 (Jul 28, 2011)

Most of my neighbors call me Crazy C. My friend Kat played my character and got them to call me "Special K", though. Whenever they call me that, I think, "Hey, I'm not a cereal!"


----------



## Keenan (Nov 26, 2011)

I've had some good nick names like Dr. K, but now I'm Mr. K :/


----------



## Static (Nov 26, 2011)

That's fake. If a neighbor gives you a nickname you don't like you can choose your own.

At the moment I have cookie : D


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2011)

There was no need to bump this thread


----------



## Static (Dec 2, 2011)

? o.e


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sugar E, lamb, Sparkles and other things. I told one of the villagers to call me by my real name because they suggested something like bucko, though. 

Oh, I didn't notice that I was bumping this thread...


----------



## AndyB (Dec 30, 2011)

Static said:


> ? o.e


Try to post that has something that isn't random characters.

@Bidoof, some bumps are acceptable. With threads like this, people will add in their own nicknames/information, that's fine.
It's not as though they're answering a question that was answered years before.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 30, 2011)

By the way, if the text is blue or green, it means that the player made it up. It's obvious that she was being immature and that she'd typed it in. I don't get why they made a whole article about it. AC is rated E for a reason. Anyways, most 11-year old girls know and say swear words.


----------



## Alex518 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, in ACWW I've always been called Disco-A. I totally love it. lol


----------



## acrules11 (Jan 1, 2012)

@Alex518

I wish I got named Disco-E. I hated being called 'lamb'.


----------



## Joyce (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm being called Twinkles in ACCF right now. Love it! 
I can't remember what they called me in ACWW right now, but I know I liked it too.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Mar 12, 2012)

I got called "Bud" and..."sparkles"...Eeew...


----------



## Kip (Mar 12, 2012)

I think i get called Sweet P, or Muffin.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Mar 12, 2012)

I get called pop star in city folk.


----------



## Julie (Mar 12, 2012)

D.J. S, and beefcake. YES, beefcake. hahahaha.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 12, 2012)

V-Dog. Um...don't ask.


----------



## TR3Y8D (Mar 24, 2012)

Hon, and Sweetie... I'm a male, this is in my WW game..


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2012)

"Boss" and "P-Money" B)


----------



## Keenan (Mar 24, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> "P-Money"



That's what we used to call my old math teacher, Ms. Phatak. 

@Topic: My favorite was Dr. K, I can't think of any others.


----------



## Iownall (Mar 25, 2012)

S-Pie
S-Bro
Lil' Guy


----------

